# [H]Approx 2k Points Dwarfs Painted -[W] Tyranids, Daemons etc



## GBDarkAngel (May 11, 2011)

Hi Folks
2k Dwarf Army
99% of the Army is the plastics so its light as a feather.

Whats in the Army.

20 x Thunderers - Inc Command
20 x Quarrelers - Inc Command
20 x Miners (2 handed Picks) - Inc Command
20 x Hammerers - Inc Command
20 Dwarf Warriors with Hammers and Shields (can be used as Hammerers without a question) - Inc Command
20 Dwarf Warriors with Hammers and Shields (can be used as Hammerers without a question) - Inc Command
Organ Gun
Cannon
Couple of Metal Models to use as General, runesmith, engineer,. (2 of them)
1 Plastic General
1 Plastic Slayer.

I also have the Dwarf Army book (current) in mint condition.




























The colour scheme is very mooted, as i wanted them to look like they lived down the pit, maybe a little mooted by some tastes but a little highlight on the beards would bring them up if you prefer to overstate your colours.

I am pretty much open to offers on these.

Things i would love.....

Deamons - Painted to Table top standard if possible but let me know.
Grey Knights - New or old as long as they casn still be used with new codex. (Painted or Not


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

You also mentioned you wanted tyranids - how many and which models? I have a lot of Warriors/Zoanthropes/Gaunts/Tyrant I would be happy to send you in part payment for this, with some cash on the side.


----------



## GBDarkAngel (May 11, 2011)

Sethis said:


> You also mentioned you wanted tyranids - how many and which models? I have a lot of Warriors/Zoanthropes/Gaunts/Tyrant I would be happy to send you in part payment for this, with some cash on the side.


If you pm me what tyranids you have m8 i will take a look. Primarily after Genestealers, Broodlords, Zoanthropes.
But let me know what you have and what you are thinking trade / cash wise


----------

